
Why Is San Francisco on a Data Engineering Hiring Spree? - babelouc
http://www.datasciencecentral.com/profiles/blogs/why-is-san-francisco-on-a-data-engineering-hiring-spree
======
daxfohl
Indeed, why? I work at a medium sized company, a modicum of data, no
particular idea what a "data engineer" would do for us. Most midsize-co "data
engineering" positions I see could be filled by any software engineer of
reasonable caliber. Huge-co data engineering is the land of specialists, but
otherwise don't see a reason for a "hiring spree".

